# Cold remedies with decongestant - can I take if I also take levothyroxine?



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm hoping that you can help me with a query on cold medications - I've come down with a nasty cold and bought some cold remedy in the supermarket which comes in the form of daytime and nightime tablets. The daytime tablets have paracetamol and pseudoephadrine and the night tablets contain paracetamol and diphenhydramine. I got them home and then realised that I hadn't considered whether I can take this medication as I take 25mg levothyroxine daily (prescribed to maximise my IVF chances 2 years ago when my thyroid tests showed mild hypothyroidism). 
Do these decongestants conflict with they thyroid medication I take? I know I'm ok with paracetamol but don't know about the other ingredients. Many thanks! (I'm not breast feeding by the way). 
Rose xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Levothyroxine can enhance the effects of sympathomimetic agents so it would be advised to avoid taking with pseudoephedrine unless you absolutely have to. The levothyroxine itself should not be affected.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Many thanks!!


----------

